# Behringer DCX2496 1/3 smoothing?



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

A simple yet but question for anyone who knows mathematics? 

What is the equivalent Q setting on the Behringer DCX2496 for 1/3 smoothing?

Cheers


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Moving thread to BFD Forum...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Moving thread to BFD Forum...
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Well I was afraid of that. I don’t see a forum that says _Behringer DCX2496_?

Edit: I need glasses or bigger screen monitor. I see it, it mentions on the forums page. 

So I guess you’re stumped on the equation.:scratch:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> Well I was afraid of that. I don’t see a forum that says Behringer DCX2496?
> 
> Edit: I need glasses or bigger screen monitor. I see it, it mentions on the forums page.


Yup, the full name of the Forum is BFD / Electronic Equalization Devices.



> So I guess you’re stumped on the equation.


Just not sure what you're asking, that's all. I've never heard of an equalizer performing 1/3-octave "smoothing." If you're asking what the the Q equivalent of 1/3-octave is, it's ~4.3. Here's a handy Octaves to Q Conversion Calculator. Plug in your own figures, or scroll down a bit for a chart of common settings.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Yup, the full name of the Forum is BFD / Electronic Equalization Devices.
> 
> Just not sure what you're asking, that's all. I've never heard of an equalizer performing 1/3-octave "smoothing." If you're asking what the the Q equivalent of 1/3-octave is, it's ~4.3. Here's a handy Octaves to Q Conversion Calculator. Plug in your own figures, or scroll down a bit for a chart of common settings.
> 
> ...


Yeah cheers Wayne, :T for that information that’s a great bit of help and the only downside is the DCX2496 will only do (4.0 or 4.5) so I’m not going to nip pick too much that is close enough.

That was more or less what I was asking for and oh, well you get what you pay for LOL (4.0 4.5) can not hardly wait to get several DEQ2496 to address these issues.

I’ll take peek into the link to see how far the rabbit hole goes down?:bigsmile:


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

Yeah I see! Hold on sec, I’ve stumbled onto this site link before in the past not this page but the site in general, hmm very useful technical guide cheers again Wayne you’re the man.:T

(4.3) I guess the closest is 4.5 then so I’ll apply that to the basic nine band EQ per six-channel outputs. Why couldn’t Beheringer at least put a bit more technical savvy :reading:into its manuals it would have saved me a lot of hassle.

It would also be useful if the user can dial in the Q in tiny .0 points rather than prefixed values or at least, oh never mind this would have to suffice.


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

Hay Wayne 

Also looking back at this the FBQ2496 only has 5.0 which means the filter would be narrower than what I would like it to be. 2.0 even worse LOL is there some form of conspiracy LOL.:bigsmile:


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

Sorry I had to go over this again the FBQ2496 is a nightmare on Elm Street. 0.33 or (0.3333) translates to 1/3.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Andysu said:


> It would also be useful if the user can dial in the Q in tiny .0 points rather than prefixed values...


That's typical for digital parametric EQs. The BFD actually has the most finely-tuned bandwidth settings of any digital PEQ I've seen - 1/60-octave, or 60 settings between the narrowest value and 1-octave bandwidth. The FBQ only has 1/16-octave resolution, but its settings are "asymmetrical" i.e., more of them are devoted to ultra narrow settings. The Yamaha digital PEQ I use has only 1/18-octave resolution, but I've found it to be perfectly adequate.

Despite its excellent bandwidth resolution, the BFD's bandwidth settings really aren't all that accurate - you can see switching REW's EQ option between the BFD and the FBQ or even a generic PEQ, that a 1/3-octave filter on the BFD (20/60) is more like 3/4-octave on the other equalizers.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

Afternoon Wayne 

I only managed to grasp a small portion of what you, where talking about.

Wasn’t aware you running a Yamaha LOL I thought you where running like everyone else around here a Behringer. :heehee:


----------

